# Should I try for blasts with just 4 fertilised eggs?



## Springflower

Ladies I'm looking for a bit of advice. I had EC on Monday, we got 5 eggs, 4 have fertilised. The clinic are going to call me tomorrow to confirm whether it will be a 3 day transfer or I can go for blasts.

Orginally I was pushing for blasts, but now I'm scared. What if none of them make it and I have nothing to transfer? If I have ET tomorrow than at least I'm guarenteed 2 to be put back in. Because I only have 4 embryos, I'm worried that the chance of getting to blasts is slim.

Part of the reason I want to get to the blasty stage is that my clinic is currently running on an 80% success rate with blasts and I'd like some of that action! Also I have a really bad cough and a couple of extra days would really help in terms of getting rid of it!

Has anyone had any experience of this or any wise words to offer me?:flower:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Spring

I would wait and see how they look tomorrow. If you still have 4 embryos all of a similar quality and grading then i would push for blasts - The Lister would do this as a matter of course and only transfer at 3dp if there are only 1 or 2 at the right stage.

Would your clinic not push for blasts?

We only had 6 at 3dp and all were at the same stage so The Lister pushed forward - i'm glad they did, the embryologists said that one school of thought was that if the embryos didn't make it to blasts then it was highly unlikely they would produce a viable pregnancy?? Having said that there are a lot of girls who had 2 or 3 day transfers and went on to be preggers!

Do you trust your embryologists to be guided by them?xx


----------



## Springflower

Hey Rach!:flower:

I should have put this in, I have 2 that are very good, one average and one that doesnt look like it will make it to day three.

I have to admit, I think I think (ykwim) that I too believe that if they weren't going to make it to blasts then they wouldnt make it on a 3 day transfer. So part of me thinks, in that case I should try for blasts and if they dont make it I kinda saved myself the heart ache of finding later.

I think the clinic would be happier if I have more embryos but I dont and I doubt I'll produce enough eggs to get to the blasty stage comfortably.

I've found going through this process twice now that the most important thing is to be guided by myself and my gut feeling, problem is with this I just dont know...

Eugh decisons!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

It sucks doesn't it - you just want someone to make the decision and give you the right answer... well that's what i would want!!

Well 2 nice strong front runners is good? How many eggs did you get last time?x


----------



## Springflower

Last time, I got 3 and all 3 fertilised but one wasnt good enough. So I had two put back and none to freeze.

Eugh it's like gambling isnt it. I'm already dreading the horror that is the 2ww (at least last time I only had a 1ww:haha:)

Obviously we'll hear what they have to say tomorrow. I think I'm coming to the decsion that I try for blasts if I can. That 80% is luring me in....


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, wow, Spring, I am in EXACTLY the same boat! I went for EC on Tuesday...got 6 eggs, only 5 were mature and 4 fertilized. They will call me tomorrow and tell me whether they want to do a 3 day or 5 day. I am sooo scared they won't make it to 5 day!


----------



## Springflower

MySillyGirls said:


> Oh, wow, Spring, I am in EXACTLY the same boat! I went for EC on Tuesday...got 6 eggs, only 5 were mature and 4 fertilized. They will call me tomorrow and tell me whether they want to do a 3 day or 5 day. I am sooo scared they won't make it to 5 day!

Ohhh how funny!! What will you do if you have the choice? It's horrible isn't it! It will be interesting to see what advice we both get....


----------



## MySillyGirls

Spring, I am just not sure. It sounds like they are going to tell me what they want me to do so I will follow. As I am 37, my fs originally wanted to do 3 3-day embies or 2 5-day blasts. I have absolutely no idea what is going to happen and am feeling a bit panicky. LOL


----------



## Springflower

I was just about to write that I find it best not to think about things too much, but since I started this thread thats obviously not true!!

I think from your signature it's your first IVF, on my first attempt I honestly don't think I slept at all, I was stressed!

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, I'll be a few hours ahead as I'm in the UK!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Spring, thank you! Let me know what you hear from your RE! I probably won't hear anything until tomorrow afternoon :)


----------



## Springflower

Well they wouldn't let me try for blasts. The other two have started to lag behind, so they wanted to get the others back in me. So I now have two very precious embryos on board. 

Let me know what happend which yours, hope you can to blasts!


----------



## Doodar

Hi I am in the same boat at the moment and my god what a decision we have to make. My clinic have just phoned to say that 7 of the 9 embies we have are grade 1-2 and looking absolutely perfect with the potential to make it to blast stage. I have until tomorrow morning to make my decision and I don't know what to do :hissy:. Do I risk taking them to blast and not having any to transfer and not having any to freeze. It will be a stressful 3 days also my clinic said it will be a day 6 transfer if we take them to blast, which I am a bit concerned about as I thought It would be day 5. Decisions decisions!! have to say its hardest decision I have ever had to make. Will I make through the stress of the extra 3 days.


----------



## wrightywales

Springflower said:


> Well they wouldn't let me try for blasts. The other two have started to lag behind, so they wanted to get the others back in me. So I now have two very precious embryos on board.
> 
> Let me know what happend which yours, hope you can to blasts!

congrats on being pupo hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Spring, I just got the call that they won't let me try for blasts either. All 4 are still doing great and starting to cleave. However, because there are less than 5, they want to do 3 day. So, tomorrow a.m. at 7:15!


----------



## wrightywales

MySillyGirls - good luck with you et tomorrow hun xx


----------



## Springflower

MySillyGirls said:


> Spring, I just got the call that they won't let me try for blasts either. All 4 are still doing great and starting to cleave. However, because there are less than 5, they want to do 3 day. So, tomorrow a.m. at 7:15!

Ohhh it like you are follwing in my footsteps!! Lets hope they are lucky ones:haha:

Good luck for tomorrow!:hugs:


----------



## Springflower

Doodar said:


> Hi I am in the same boat at the moment and my god what a decision we have to make. My clinic have just phoned to say that 7 of the 9 embies we have are grade 1-2 and looking absolutely perfect with the potential to make it to blast stage. I have until tomorrow morning to make my decision and I don't know what to do :hissy:. Do I risk taking them to blast and not having any to transfer and not having any to freeze. It will be a stressful 3 days also my clinic said it will be a day 6 transfer if we take them to blast, which I am a bit concerned about as I thought It would be day 5. Decisions decisions!! have to say its hardest decision I have ever had to make. Will I make through the stress of the extra 3 days.

Ohhh Doodar, it's so hard isnt it. I think if I had 7 goodies, i'd have a good at blasts, but I think i'm a bit of a gambler! 

Good luck with you decision! :hugs:


----------

